# Packer Fan's



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Are all cheeseheads like this....  ....

http://www.foxsportswisconsin.com/12/20 ... eedID=5069


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

No some are worse, LOL
That is nuts, it's a football game


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That's an on going story over in Wisc after the Pukes lose.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I can't see the issue. Isn't that what every fan does???? :withstupid: uke: :down:


----------

